# Bala Shark has a ... lump?



## Iiri (Mar 31, 2010)

Two days ago, I noted that one of my 3 bala's was looking a bit odd. I noted it, and kept things going as normal, hoping that the problem would fade. There was nothing really major looking like it was happening, and there was nothing I felt I could do.


Today? I have no idea what this is. The fish looks.. normal. Except for this. I swear, it looks like his spine is broken or something. Just a random large ... curve... to his body that shouldn't be there.


Any ideas? All water is testing normal, just did a water change saturday with a gravel vacuum, none of the other fish (including the other bala sharks) showing any symptoms of.. anything. Only him.


----------



## Iiri (Mar 31, 2010)

Also, this is another pic. Maybe you guys will see something with him that I don't?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

can you give us some more info on your tank?? size? other tank mates? water params? temp? ect...


----------



## Iiri (Mar 31, 2010)

55 Gallon, will be buying a larger tank once the inhabitants are a tad larger.

It's been running for 3 months.

1 Blue Gourami, 3 Bala Sharks, 4 Giant Danios, and 1 Featherfin Catfish.

It's 80, right now.

Ammonia and Nitrites are 0, Nitrates are 5.


----------



## Iiri (Mar 31, 2010)

Reason for the smaller tank is, right now, all inhabitants except the catfish (which I estimate is about 5 inches long and 3 tall) are 3 inches and under.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

my only guess is that maybe he is developing a bone deformity.....i could be wrong...


----------



## Iiri (Mar 31, 2010)

*I am sorry to say...*

This morning, I went to feed the fish. The Bala has passed on, leaving his two friends behind in perfectly good health. I have no idea what it was that killed him, I can only say this - I suspect that he had a growth of some sort on one side of his body, beneath the scales and muscles. It pushed on his spine, or something, causing the 'bend'. I noticed that he was gasping for air, and staying in the bubble stream religiously. When I pulled him into a breeder box to look at his shape top down, he swam frantically for a few moment then settled on the bottom, trying desperately to breath. I looked, and where before he was straight on one side, bend on the other, he then had an entire bend on both sides. I suspect it was pressing on his gills or something, and rendered him unable to get the oxygen from the water that he needed.

We're sad to see you go, Bala.


----------

